

An affordable Git repository hosting service - juliend2
http://repositoryhosting.com/

======
_pius
I think that positioning could be better. Sure, it's cheaper than GitHub, but
is it cheaper that Gitorious?

Maybe add adjectives like "professional" and "high-volume" to your positioning
so that you don't seem to be competing on price only.

------
qeorge
This looks to be exactly what I needed, thanks. I've signed up for a demo
account, had some hiccups getting going but generally so far so good.

------
TFrancis
Does it include the Trac hosting as well? I couldn't tell with certainty.

~~~
qeorge
It does

